# Middle Keys Shore fishing in February???



## Fish guts (Apr 26, 2015)

We'll be coming down to fish in the middle keys next week (Feb 18 - Feb 24). We're staying in Marathon.

We won't be bringing our boat so we'll be fishing from shore, bridges, etc. 

Although we're certainly not newbie fishermen . . . . we are newbies to fishing the keys.

I was thinking about bringing down my 10' Med weight surf rod and my 7 1/2' Med/Hvy weight spinning rod. Do I need to bring my surf gear?

Any tips for this time of year? Locations, species, bait, gear, technique, etc. etc.? 

Thank you very much!!!


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

You will find a number of bridges to fish from near marathon...go on the Florida sportsman fishing forum and ask for advice there. You will probably get more local imput...good luck. You will love the keys!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

I spent a week in Marathon this past December and was really surprised at how
they have built the fishing piers alongside the highway.
a wagon or some kind of cart is strongly recommended - some are quite a walk.







we used the 6' medium spinning rods - but you are fishing in the ocean, big stuff in the ocean.
some of the older vintage motels have docks in the back to moor a boat or fishing
right from the dock...... very convenient.





























Good Luck !!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

as soon as you arive in Marathon, visit the local bait shops.
if anyone knows the current fishing situation, it will be them.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

hey FishGuts - - - how did your Keys trip go ????


----------

